# It's Been a Year



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I'm certainly not very talented when it comes to making movies, but I made this one this afternoon and wanted to share. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... XEdAhZz2CI

I also wanted to thank you guys SO much for all the wonderful support ya'll have given me this 2011 year, and for helping me through the rough times. I love you guys. :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautifully heartfelt and well put together....... I commend you... :thumb: :hug: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That was very nice. :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

That was beautiful  :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really liked that.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful, beautiful tribute. :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

That was awesome, very sweet and beautiful for your goats that passed. Your pictures are very pretty and show alot of emotion :thumb: :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That was beautiful! I am holding back tears since my daughter was watching with me and wouldn't understand my crying. What a wonderful tribute to your goats; those lost and those still with you. You are talented in so many ways!!! :hug:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. :hug: I wish the pictures were better quality, and that I could have added some videos, but that's still beyond me... But I feel like I managed to get the message across, and that's what matters.

Logan, I cried buckets while making this; having to dig up old pictures of my goats who died made me realize that there's still a raw wound there...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I can only imagine. :hug: 

Here's to 2012 and a brighter year with your internship and lots of good stuff to look forward to.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No Caitlyn you did a wonderful job. You let us cry with you. It caused me to remember my only Nubian who passed almost a year ago.
She will always be cherished, now more than ever. The lady I bought her from is undergoing chemo.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your heartfelt tribute. Your deep love for your goats, and your commitment to them shines through the tragedies of 2011. I'm so sorry you lost your dear ones, and hope that 2012 brings you great happiness and success as you head toward your internship...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a wonderful tribute. I have tears of sadness for your losses. May the new year bring you much deserved happiness and lots of goat kisses.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That is very touching. You did a good job putting it together.


Sorry to hear (again) about all your losses.
That is a lot to loose in a year and it is no doubt hard on you.
I hope you can get some replacements to more than fill the empty spaces that were left behind when you lost them.
Of course being as goats are goats it is hard to find one to replace the one lost, being as they are all so different in personality.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

That was lovely, Caitlyn. I'm sorry you had so many hard times this year, and pray that 2012 will hold much better things.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys. :hug:


 Your Welcome..... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I wasn't going to cry....but I did....I am.  Happy New Year. I wish you , your family and all your animals health and happiness. And may your dreams be fulfilled. :hug:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

That was so beautiful Kaitlyn. :hug: Praying for you to have a wonderful and blessed new year. ray:


----------

